# Hatchling Mourning Gecko



## eak (Aug 24, 2017)

I got mourning geckos back in June and yesterday their first egg hatched. It's so tiny, I think my mantis could eat it.


----------



## Sarah K (Aug 24, 2017)

So cute!


----------



## Viking (May 5, 2019)

I just bought a couple Mourning Gecko today. They are cute.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (May 5, 2019)

Viking said:


> I just bought a couple Mourning Gecko today. They are cute.


This is a fairly old post... Start your own thread and show us some pics!

- MantisGirl13


----------

